# On weight belts



## CuongNhuka (Jul 9, 2009)

So, for those that don't know I'm a Marine Reservist, I'm also planning on doing a local half marathon, so between the two I've been running a few miles every other day. It occured to me that I'm not likely to do too well on the half marathon (in two and half months) because I'm having a really hard re-adjusting to the humidity. Something I've been doing is running in a polyester shirt, since it makes me sweat alot more. BUT, I'm still having a hard time re-adjusting from the dry heat of Southern California.

I've been thinking about buying a weight belt and running with that on, since it'll add an extra 50 lbs (that's the heaviest I've seen that doesn't require an online order). I know it's not good to do sport-specific movements with added weight, but I'm not sure if that would include running.

Either way, does anybody have any advice for helping me re-climatise myself?


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 9, 2009)

I think it is best to acclimatise naturally .
You could try these things but they might be a bit risky to your health , as you would be stopping the natural evaporative cooling of your body.
You could run with a full tracksuit on .

You could steam up your bathroom by turning the shower on , and do some body weight exercises in there like high reps of squats , push ups etc .
You do this stuff at your own risk , and if you start feeling light headed or faint then stop immediately.

I wouldn't personally run with a weight belt on I think it would alter your running gait and possibly injure your knees or cause shin splints depending on the surface you are running on. 
Theres enough impact at foot strike just from your own body weight hitting the ground as it is.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 9, 2009)

mook jong man said:


> I think it is best to acclimatise naturally


 
I've been homw since March, and I'm still dieing in the humidity. A few days ago I was sweating so hard I had to stop after about a mile and half (keep in mind I've done 9 miles with a 75 pound pack). I seriously was concerned that I was going to pass out. I bought a camel pack (it's a water filled blatter you put in a small pack and wear like a backpack), but it doesn't really help when the humidity get high enough.



mook jong man said:


> You could try these things but they might be a bit risky to your health , as you would be stopping the natural evaporative cooling of your body.


 
I'm a Marine -- I'm aware of my body's limits and how far into the insane realm I can push things.



mook jong man said:


> You could run with a full tracksuit on .
> You could steam up your bathroom by turning the shower on , and do some body weight exercises in there like high reps of squats , push ups etc.


 
I'll give those a try.

Thanks


----------



## MJS (Jul 9, 2009)

A weight belt?  Never heard of that.  Is that similar to a weighted vest? 
Whatever you decide to use, I'd use caution due to the fact that the extra weight could put alot of stress on your knees while you're running.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 9, 2009)

MJS said:


> A weight belt? Never heard of that. Is that similar to a weighted vest?


 
Same idea, but generally less weight. (as I said, the most I've seen was only 50 pounds)


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 10, 2009)

Ive never had to do much acclimatizing up here. When it gets really hot and humid, I run inside, late at night or early morning. I just shake my head when I see folks running at noontime in 100 degree temps.

Whats your cardio like? Im assuming good, and its the humidity and temps busting you up?

Obviously, Im sure you know, get the cardio up, then add a weighted vest or something. (To me a weight belt would be very uncomfortable) 

Biggest thing though, is to make sure you get electrolytes when you run in the type of environment youre talking about. Water is all well and good, but you need more then just water when youre sweating so much more then normal. Bring good sports drinks with you on the run.


----------



## MJS (Jul 10, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> Same idea, but generally less weight. (as I said, the most I've seen was only 50 pounds)


 
I have a weighted vest that is adjustable up to 40lbs.  I have seen ones that are 100+lbs.  A guy that lives in my condo complex has one.  He uses it just while walking, and he will walk for miles.  He let me try it out one day, prior to my purchase.  He had the full 40lbs in it.  I didn't think much of it at the time, but let me tell you, it was heavy!  The circular road in my complex is a half mile around.  Without the vest on, I've walked the dog 4-5 times around.  I was ready to quit after the first lap with the vest.  Stupid me, I walked 3 times and my legs were on fire.  Its a great way to build cardio and you'll notice an increase in leg strength.  

Personally, I wouldn't run with it on.  The extra weight could have an ill effect on your knees.


----------



## geezer (Jul 10, 2009)

MJS said:


> I have a weighted vest that is adjustable up to 40lbs.



I used to have one of those 40# weighted vests too--the subcutaneous kind. Thank god, by watching my diet I got rid of it. LOL

One thing I do see a lot of around here is guys hiking up the local desert hills with back packs weighted down with water jugs or rocks. Sometimes even in the heat of the day... and when it's above 110, that's just insane! Of course I've met guys coming back from service in Iraq who had to carry more, further, when it's even hotter. But at least they weren't just doing it for fun.


----------



## fyn5000 (Jul 11, 2009)

Have you talked with any other runners in the area to see if they had similar difficulties when they moved there?  They might have some training tips for you.  Perhaps it's just a question of time.  In two and a half months you might be doing better running in the humidity.

fyn


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 11, 2009)

fyn5000 said:


> Have you talked with any other runners in the area to see if they had similar difficulties when they moved there? They might have some training tips for you. Perhaps it's just a question of time. In two and a half months you might be doing better running in the humidity.
> 
> fyn


 
All the runners in the area I can get find are either from here, or moved here from Okinawa, which is alot more humid. And like I said, I've been back since march. 4 months and the humidity is still killing me.


----------



## searcher (Jul 11, 2009)

Weight belt=bad idea. The added weight will lead to an altering of your running form and will NOT help you perform better.   Not to mention that you can get shin splints form the added weight.

My advice is to start performing interval training and to let yourself get used to the moisture and heat with time and increased exposure to the environment. I, myself, always train in a sweatshirt and long pants. This has helped me out a bunch.

Also, check into Crossfit in your area. The trainers should be able to help you out as well.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 11, 2009)

searcher said:


> Weight belt=bad idea. The added weight will lead to an altering of your running form and will NOT help you perform better. Not to mention that you can get shin splints form the added weight.
> 
> My advice is to start performing interval training and to let yourself get used to the moisture and heat with time and increased exposure to the environment. I, myself, always train in a sweatshirt and long pants. This has helped me out a bunch.
> 
> Also, check into Crossfit in your area. The trainers should be able to help you out as well.


 
I liked what I read until the last paragraph. I'm poor, basicly unemployed (my drill pay goes to car insurance and phone bill), and in college. So I pretty much cann't join a gym. However, I do do crossfit on my own. But generally with much lighter weights then the WOD recommends. Then again, the abosulte max weight I could possibly use is about 150lbs. And, again, poor, so I cann't buy too many weights.


----------



## searcher (Jul 11, 2009)

CN-you should also checkout the Crossfit Endurance website.  It has some great supplemental workouts.

If you were closer, I would train you myself.


----------



## MJS (Jul 11, 2009)

geezer said:


> I used to have one of those 40# weighted vests too--the subcutaneous kind. Thank god, by watching my diet I got rid of it. LOL
> 
> One thing I do see a lot of around here is guys hiking up the local desert hills with back packs weighted down with water jugs or rocks. Sometimes even in the heat of the day... and when it's above 110, that's just insane! Of course I've met guys coming back from service in Iraq who had to carry more, further, when it's even hotter. But at least they weren't just doing it for fun.


 
I thought about just loading up a backpack, but after trying on the vest, it was more weight proportionate.  We've already had some humid days, and I work up a pretty good sweat just wearing the vest on a nice day, so when its that hot, I'll either not wearing it outside or wear it on the treadmill.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 11, 2009)

There are several programs similar to Crossfit out there; some require a lot less by way of equipment and gear.  

You might also check what options might be available to you as a reservist; you could be surprised.  And what about the colleges resources?  Or your local parks & rec programs?  Many of those are low to no cost, even in these tough times.  Especially if you've got a military ID...  Some commercial gyms even offer a discount to service members.

A lot of people complain that they don't have any money and can't afford to join a gym, but they ignore resources that might be around and much cheaper.  Many colleges have different gym facilities available to students -- even part-time students.  Many parks & rec programs include one or more gyms, as well.  Some are very well equipped, too.

Oh... and the employment issue is something you CAN address, if you try.  You might have to eat some pride and take a job pushing a broom somewhere... but there are still jobs out there, if you're willing to work.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 12, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> There are several programs similar to Crossfit out there; some require a lot less by way of equipment and gear.


 
As far as non-running conditioning goes I'm pretty good. My problem is re-adjusting to humidity.



jks9199 said:


> You might also check what options might be available to you as a reservist; you could be surprised. And what about the colleges resources? Or your local parks & rec programs? Many of those are low to no cost, even in these tough times. Especially if you've got a military ID... Some commercial gyms even offer a discount to service members.


 
Already checked. My base (aside from being on the other side of town) does have a gym, but they have nothing I don't already have, they just have some higher weights. I'm in a two year college, so, don't bet money that they have a gym (there's barely a library). As far as I'm aware my local parks department doesn't have any gyms. The cheapest gym in about a 10 minute drive is about $100. Even with a serious discount, I'm basicly screwed.



jks9199 said:


> Oh... and the employment issue is something you CAN address, if you try. You might have to eat some pride and take a job pushing a broom somewhere... but there are still jobs out there, if you're willing to work.


 
I'm not looking for a job because the military covers all my expenses (the VA gives me enough with some left over for personnal expenses).


----------



## MJS (Jul 13, 2009)

Maybe I'm confused here....what is it exactly that you're looking for?  I was assuming that you were looking for weights, but after seeing that you posted that you already had pretty much everything the gym had, with the exception of higher weights, I guess I'm missing what you're asking.

The crossfit stuff is better than nothing.  Another option would be to check the local paper to see if anyone is selling used weight equipment.  If cash is that much of an issue, then unless you get a job, even if its something that you're not really crazy about, then you're pretty much limited to crossfit, body weight exercises and cardio.  You may want to look into some resistance bands.  I can't imagine they're that expensive.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm having a hard time re-adjusting to the idea of humidity after spending the end of the hot season in the nice dry air of Souther California. I wouldn't mind too much but I plan on doing a half-marathon here soon. I thought a weight belt might help.

Making sense?


----------

